# TesseracT tabs?



## HyperShade (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm new here. I've fallen in love with TesseracT and their grooves, I'd like to know if anyone could point me in the direction of some tabs for their music. Especially Lament. I'm having some trouble figuring out their stuff because I'm not that great at tabbing rhythms out properly. I'm aware there are a few tabs for Concealing Fate pt. 2 on ultimate-guitar etc. but I was wondering if hidden on the internet some where were more tabs for their music. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated, thank you in advance!


----------



## vrwze (Nov 25, 2010)

PeteyG has posted a video on Youtube playing Lament. He gave a very good tab in the video description.
I transcribed Sunrise in less than 30 minutes yesterday.
There are many many tabs for the concealing Fate Part 1 on the Internet. Just google it.
And you can search posts with Tesseract covers/clips and ask for a tab.
Hope it helped

EDIT: PeteyG has not covered Lament, but deception...


----------



## Guitarholic (Nov 25, 2010)

vrwze said:


> PeteyG has posted a video on Youtube playing Lament. He gave a very good tab in the video description.
> I transcribed Sunrise in less than 30 minutes yesterday.
> There are many many tabs for the concealing Fate Part 1 on the Internet. Just google it.
> And you can search posts with Tesseract covers/clips and ask for a tab.
> ...







And Michael Hebo did a really did cover of Acceptance:


----------



## cataclysm_child (Nov 26, 2010)

I really did, didn't I? 

I would recommend you not to use tabs. You learn a lot by figuring stuff out yourself, develops your ear and the more you do it the easier it gets to figure out other stuff later on.
Most tabs are wrong anyway..


----------



## AySay (Apr 20, 2011)

Bump!!!
We need more now that One is out.
I'm currently tabbing April. Will upload soon....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 20, 2011)

^ atta girl!


----------



## AySay (Apr 20, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> ^ atta girl!



Was going to type 

"currently doing April"


----------



## HyperShade (Apr 21, 2011)

I kinda have a half ass'd version of lament, rhythm's a little wonky I gotta fix it... Since I made this thread I figured that song out, I'll do my best to flesh more of the tab out.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 21, 2011)

HyperShade said:


> I kinda have a half ass'd version of lament, rhythm's a little wonky I gotta fix it... Since I made this thread I figured that song out, I'll do my best to flesh more of the tab out.



I've found with music like this that it's easier to learn the song if you just listen to the rhythm instead of trying to play around with the powertab/guitarpro. A plain text tab would be awesome


----------



## 7StringGuy5150 (Apr 25, 2011)

^^ agreed...i just want plain text tabs for the whole album tho lol


----------



## CrossingTheEventHorizon (Apr 25, 2011)

yeah dude. I'd love to have any kind of tab for Lament! I lovvveee that song!


----------



## HyperShade (Apr 28, 2011)

So here's a PDF of basically half of Lament. The whole song comprises basically 2 riffs that are sequenced to groove harder. Simple licks. This is the first one which is in the intro, and then the clean guitar played as one guitar that I just kinda figured out. Not sure if it's right and I know he actually just over dubs his cleans so it's just for fun.

The last lick I'll tab probably tommorow it comprises only these notes

Eb---------------------------------------------------------------
Bb---------------------------------------------------------------
F----------------------------------------------------------------
Eb---------------------------------------------------------------
Bb---------------------------------------------------------------
F------------5--5------5---5-----5------------------5---5-------
Ab------0--0-----0---0------0h3h----0---0---0------------------

Etc. It's very simple just grooves really hard. It then switches to a different rhythm grooving on the 3rd fret of the F string and 5th of the Ab
It's not too hard to figure out.


----------



## oliviergus (Apr 28, 2011)

Here is a cover of Lament, not me tho.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 28, 2011)

Would love to see a tab/cover of Eden.


----------



## crg123 (Sep 27, 2011)

Bump* I'm really upset about the loss of Dan (but man can Eliot growl!), but hopefully getting tabs to play all the songs off One would help . I have ones for April, and Concealing the fate pt 2 but I'd kill for a tab of Eden, Epiphany, Origin, or Acceptance (I found a GPX one... which I can't use... even tried converting it with tab-exporter.net), actually pretty much all the songs on One haha.


----------



## Epiphany87 (Nov 7, 2011)

I could make Eden gp5. I have almost finished with my Concealing part 4 Perfection but the only thing missing is the right way for the rhythm guitar and drums in Pre-chorus and everything with them after it but other than that, its still quite accurate.


----------



## Metal_Maniac (Nov 7, 2011)

Can't wait to see the Perfection Tab! I'm working on Deception. I've seen the Tabs online and i'm working on a better Tab with the full ending that leads into The Impossible, going to try tab that as well. I also have a version of Epiphany I reworked from an existing tab on ultimate-guitar. When i think the tabs are up to scratch i will upload them on here!


----------



## Sebski (Nov 10, 2011)

I'd really love to see an Eden tab


----------



## Metal_Maniac (Nov 11, 2011)

Eden is another one I'm working on. I think I've got the intro riff down up until the clean part. Haven't tried that bit yet


----------



## sahaal (Jan 23, 2012)

any progress on Eden tabs anyone?


----------



## Brandon (Jan 30, 2012)

Ralyks said:


> Would love to see a tab/cover of Eden.



Bäm.



I played this a half step down. It was all done by ear, but hopefully it can be a good reference.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 31, 2012)

Half step down from standard right? Not their usual tuning?


----------



## matt till (Feb 4, 2012)

Sebski said:


> I'd really love to see an Eden tab


its not too hard. just drop your guitar to B flat standard and it mainly chugs on the 8th fret on the d string and b string, then 7 on the d string and 6th on the b, and then 5th on d and 4th on b. the groove is a bit hard to get used to, but youll get the hang of it


----------



## Cruzislegend (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Everyone! I have just finished tabbing out the full song. Took me about 6 hours to complete. Please leave me feedback and let me know what you think! I transcribed it to a 6 string guitar sense I do not own a 7 string.  
Download link here!
http://www.mediafire.com/?5yak8rfzlk3xooh


​All music was learned by ear and transcribed from Eden 2.0 and 
Luke Holland. I decided to use his drum cover to tab 
out the drums for the song. His take on it is flawless! 
Check Tesseract out and Luke Holland out here @
TesseracT

Please Check out my Youtube page, and Soundcloud 
for covers, original recordings. And MORE!!
XxCruzerxX&#39;s Channel - YouTube
CruzbotJamz's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
I will be doing a HD cover of this song very soon!


----------



## Metal_Maniac (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice work! I've been rather lazy at tabbing some of the Tesseract songs i've learnt because i'm not good at using guitar pro to tab things, might have to hand write them out hahaha (Trying to work on all the songs on the album). I might trying tabbing out the way i play the original eden track. Can i use your drums as a reference point Cruzislegend?


----------



## Cruzislegend (Feb 14, 2012)

Metal_Maniac said:


> Nice work! I've been rather lazy at tabbing some of the Tesseract songs i've learnt because i'm not good at using guitar pro to tab things, might have to hand write them out hahaha (Trying to work on all the songs on the album). I might trying tabbing out the way i play the original eden track. Can i use your drums as a reference point Cruzislegend?



Yeah why not man! I think they are a little different on the full length version of Eden. But nothing a few changes wont correct =) Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## Metal_Maniac (Feb 14, 2012)

Cheers! Your tab was awesome, although they use 7 strings tuned differently, but you got the notes all spot on. You should tackle some other tracks. Like Nascent, i've got the intro part, and sort of have the idea of the riffs, but it's kinda hard to hear whats going on in bits


----------



## Cruzislegend (Feb 14, 2012)

Metal_Maniac said:


> Cheers! Your tab was awesome, although they use 7 strings tuned differently, but you got the notes all spot on. You should tackle some other tracks. Like Nascent, i've got the intro part, and sort of have the idea of the riffs, but it's kinda hard to hear whats going on in bits





Nascent has got to be my second favorite song by them! That Chorus blows my mind every time! And the breakdowns gotta be one of the best I've ever heard! Maybe ill get those riffs down soon and shoot a Tab your way.

I just watched a live video of nascent and Eliot sings so good live! =X



I can't stress how much this band owns..


----------



## Metal_Maniac (Feb 14, 2012)

Cruzislegend said:


> I just watched a live video of nascent and Eliot sings so good live! =X



That's Daniel Tompkins, the original singer in that video


----------



## Cruzislegend (Feb 21, 2012)

Metal_Maniac said:


> That's Daniel Tompkins, the original singer in that video



Oh for sure I honestly did not even know! Also I'm just about finished with the Nascent tab as well. It's taking a bit longer to transcribe those tricky polyrythms but its pretty much done!


----------



## otisct20 (Mar 6, 2012)

*bump*

Does anyone know the tuning for Eden on a 7 string. I got a tab for it but it's is for a 6 string and I sadly no longer own a 6 string . Im learning this song for my applied instrumental class, so any help on the tuning would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sahaal (Mar 6, 2012)

Bb - F - Bb - Eb - F - Bb - Eb


----------



## otisct20 (Mar 7, 2012)

sahaal said:


> Bb - F - Bb - Eb - F - Bb - Eb



Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## Cruzislegend (Mar 14, 2012)

Man now that I know the difference between Daniel Tompkins and Elliot Coleman I feel quite stupid for mixing the two up! I can't believe I had no idea he had left the band! And that Elliot is the new singer. I love TesseracT so much now but their new sound is going to take some getting used to. But I will always love and support anything they do. I haven't had much time to finish up my Nascent tab sense I just moved and my computer needs a new power supply. But it's half way finished and ill try to get it up asap. Once again I'm using a 6 string to tab this out so bare with me! I'm not fortunate enough to be able to purchase a 7 string right now but I plan on it when I do have some spare $$$.. 

Till then check out my tribute to Daniel Tompkins vocals on Deception. I'm no singer but I love this song very much and I had to sing over it when I heard there was an instrumental version floating around! Take a listen and give me some feedback! hope you guys enjoy! I will put up the Nascent tab as soon as it's finished. And the Eden 2.0 Guitar cover is well on its way!


----------



## Epiphany87 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nascent tab would be awesome! Even a half-assed version. I have managed to get most of those riffs and melodies by ear but mostly I don't know what the hell Im doing. But practically everything in One deserves guitar pro or even a tab 

Seems that my drummer fellow can't get those drums done in Concealing part 4 Perfection.. As I said, the only thing missing is the right way for the rhythm guitar and drums in Pre-chorus and everything with them after it but other than that, its still quite accurate. If someone would like to tab those rhythm guitars in my tab it would be complete. I can tab drums after it. The tab is in 5.2-version of guitar pro. And my tuning is drop A# on 6-string. Almost same as they use. Although that dropped A# which is dropped even lower to G# is totally wicked in Nascent, Part 1 and on Lament.

Btw. Here is my cover of Perfection on guitar, focused only on leads and melodies:


----------

